# Options for High Tech 72 inch LED Lighting??



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

I personally would go with t5 HO, that is just me however. I looked into LEDs a lot when setting up my tank, and the only ones that will give the PAR you want are things like Kessil or ecotech, and those are expensive lights. The deep tank coupled with a plant like glosso needs some powerful lighting. I set my 1st tank up a year ago and it has LEDs but I sometimes consider going to t5ho as the colors are better and it is the only affordable option for a high light tank of that depth.
You could build your own LED fixture to the exact specs you want, I dont know much about it, but many on the forum have done it.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi,

It depends on your budget, you can contact Orphek they make the PR72 Planted pretty leds and powerfuls, passively cooled, not cheap. They can ship at your door.

Zetlight too an option, it is chinese but of good quality, they have their own patents for their leds. One year warranty although the support is Hong-Kong. I have one Lancia ZP4000 Plant 36", got if from fleabay, it is fully water resistant. They have a new powerful model Zetlight ZT 6300 for freshwater plants, available from alixpress. I do not know what it is worth.

Fluval Planted 2, another option, 3 years warranty, but i suppose you would need at least 2 of them, or 4 - 36" of them.

Michel.


----------



## Aftica (Nov 26, 2003)

A quick note.... the EVO Quad 72 link I originally had linked to on Fleabay was for the freshwater planted 6500k version not the Reef one that I had to substitute with the Amazon link... the link was just for the illustration anyway... etc... yadda yadda



sohankpatel said:


> I looked into LEDs a lot when setting up my tank, and the only ones that will give the PAR you want are things like Kessil or ecotech, and those are expensive lights. The deep tank coupled with a plant like glosso needs some powerful lighting.


Yeah I looked at Kessil - that was kind of the goose neck option I referred to above... plus I kinda got the impression that thier spectrum was very white and not great with red plants...

HOWEVER... I got to say I was kinda liking that Ecotech that you mention... maybe 3 or 4 of the Radion XR15FW along with one of the mounting arms or the Hanging Rails  may be possible... not too much more really than the 2 BML fixture combined... would need to find out if 3-4 would do a 135 gallon...


Looking up videos now on the Fluval unit now - I never seen one - if they are hangable then perhaps 4 of those...

Thats a start...


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

micheljq said:


> Hi,
> 
> It depends on your budget, you can contact Orphek they make the PR72 Planted pretty leds and powerfuls, passively cooled, not cheap. They can ship at your door.
> 
> ...


Hmm $330US for 26"... :0

https://www.amazon.com/Zetlight-ZT-6300-Plant-Aquarium-Light/dp/B0155C54NU

Best to look into the DSunY..
Marine version from Amazon. FW is readily available elsewhere..
https://www.amazon.com/Programmable-Dimmable-Saltwater-Aquarium-Channels/dp/B011NOD4WW

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...coral-grow-6-feet-nice/117944_1122560286.html


----------

